# Lc. Featherrae 'Misty Blue'



## juliana (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Lanmark (Jun 19, 2016)

I like that! It looks nice and compact too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2016)

Pretty. Is it fragrant?


----------



## abax (Jun 19, 2016)

Mind meld...just what I was going to ask. It looks like it
should be fragrant. Very, very pretty.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2016)

nice flower.


----------



## juliana (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, it has a lovely fragrance.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 21, 2016)

Cute!


----------

